# B.O.B pack



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been doing some looking around ,and I want to buy a good pack for my B.O.B. I have narrowed my choices down to two packs; the Maxpedition falcon II,and the Specialty Defense Systems MOLLE II large assault pack. Does anyone have an opinion about the packs.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I use an OD Alice pack with frame that I bought as surplus. May be too noticeable but it is well made and can hold a good amount.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I have an old surplus Large ALICE pack as my main BOB. It, like Harvest said, probably sticks out, but that really isn't to much of an issue because of the rural area that I live in. I also use the smallest version as an everyday bag, that I use when practicing my skills. I got my Large pack from The Sportsman's Guide about a year ago when they were only $30, but now they can be anywhere from $40 to $60 used. Luckily mine came with extra straps that I keep in case I damage my other two.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

You guy's are gonna make me have nightmares of 782 gear inspections. Hours and hours on the grinder making sure that everybody's underwear was stenciled in the same place and that nobody had Irish pennants on the inside of our ammo pouches. I think that "Readiness Inspection" is secret squirrel for "Attention To Detail Exercises". Lol


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My packs are all 15 years old now but they were top of the line. Brands include Dana Designs, Vortex & Mountain Smith. They range in size from 2,000 cu. in. to 6,000 cu. in. I would recomend external frame packs for warm regions and internal frame packs for cold regions or going through heavy brush. Also no stuff dangling on the outside as it makes it harder to walk longer distances when it is shaking you.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Im a recently realized prepper, for a few months now. Im not yet very eqipt, but you can see my bag in my post on the bug out bag section which i posted. The closeted preppers bag. The idea is to make a bag out of what cam be found around the house. Im still in school and my moms ok with the idea but my dad hates it, so i have to keep it low profile at home but im open about it at school and i found people who never would have suspected being preppers in a million years. Just an example. It takes all kinds.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Gearhead, why did you choose those packs? Size? Configuration? 

How long do you intend to use it?

Are the waterproof or at least feature an almost-waterproof main compartment?

How heavy is your BOB gear?

A lot of softpacks are painful to carry for a long time with 25+ pounds or more. They're great for an assault--lightweight, highly configurable, compact and yet roomy. But not a lot of support between shoulders and hips.


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> Gearhead, why did you choose those packs? Size? Configuration?
> 
> How long do you intend to use it?
> 
> ...


Well, I chose these packs for durability, and I have probably twenty pounds of gear. I intend to use it for as long as the gear will last, and they are water resistant.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Seen a lot of the stitching rip on MOLLY packs. can't beet the old Alice packs. Use 550 cord around clips on attachment to ensure they don't fall off. Tape up quick releases on shoulder straps to prevent accidental activation. Get dry bags and s roll the tops shut.


----------

